
Ask HN: Who's Mentoring? - gnicholas
I&#x27;d love to give back to this community, and see if others are interested in doing so as well. Similar to the Who&#x27;s Hiring thread, we could use a syntax. Since many people can mentor in one area but might want mentoring in other areas, we can post an offer and request together.<p>Location | Industry&#x2F;Sector | Mentor in X | Seeking Mentoring in Y | contact info
======
infinityetc
San Francisco SOMA or Oakland Uptown (approximately) | Mentor in: User
Experience Design, Product Design, Design Leadership | Seeking mentoring in:
Design Leadership | Website -> contact info in profile

This is great timing. It's one of my 2019 goals to do more mentoring.

------
gnicholas
Palo Alto | edtech | Mentor in: Legal, tax | Seeking Mentoring in
BD/partnerships, marketing | contact info in profile

------
luxstyle
SB Bay Area (Sunnyvale) | Enterprise, Consumer, Mobile | Mentor in: Design
Leadership, Management, UX/UI design, Product Design, Coaching/Growing People,
Design Thinking, Innovation, Building, and scaling teams | Seeking Mentoring
in High Performance, Leadership | Contact info in profile

------
mkbkn
India (Remote/Anywhere) | Advertising, Sales & Marketing | Mentor in Digital
Marketing, Copywriting | Seeking Mentoring in Growth Hacking, Leading/Heading
Marketing For Startups | Just reply to this thread.

~~~
desaiguddu
Hey there, can connect you with some amazing growth hacker

------
desaiguddu
Singapore or India | Seeking mentoring in: Strategy, Design, Marketing, Growth
| Mentor in: Product Development, MVP, App & Web Dev | Contact info in profile

------
hikergirl1234
Japan / Remote | Mentor in Linear Algebra, Statistics | Seeking Mentoring in
Data Science | contact info in profile

------
bavarianbob
Denver, CO | Consumer, Web | Mentor In: UX/UI, Web Dev, AWS, Design Thinking |
Seeking Mentoring in: Business Development, Growth | Contact info in profile

------
hnsecmentee
Europe Remote | Security | Mentor in: Security | Seeking Mentoring: AppSec |
contact info in profile

